# Dog Master?



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

has anyone ever tried this....?

http://www.dogmastersystem.com/index.html


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nope, never tried it or seen it before. Some of it looks pretty good, but it kinda reminds me of the "clicker" technique. I took the quiz, did ok, got a few wrong according to this guy! I have no doubt this guy is good and his techniques have worked for him on certain dogs, however, there is always more than one way to train a dog!

Here's one of the questions I got wrong and disagree with. Who know's maybe I got it all wrong, but I don't know how you teach a dog to "whoa" or teach it "place" without physically re-positioning the dog.

*Statement No. 12
Door dashing is a troublesome dog behavior. The best way to correct this is, patiently but firmly, to move him back away from the door by either carrying him (puppies and small breeds) or to push or pull him (larger breeds).

False

Right again! People who physically move or force their dogs away from doors and other places do not really teach the dog to "accept" being left behind or being moved away from places or certain things. In fact, the dog's desire for getting out the door is usually raised, not lowered, by such physical positioning.*

Interesting ideas though...thanks for the link!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

You know I just visited that site last night as I saw it advertised here on Nodak. Interesting reading..


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I haven't looked at the site but I agree with Griffman you have to put the dog back to where it broke from, dogs are very place aware.


----------

